# Headliner replacement on an 86 Jetta w/o sunroof



## WERDNA75 (Jul 4, 2000)

Well, like it says. I want to do it myself because I am just waiting to put in my complete GLI spec Recaro Interior . I just do not want to put in the new interior until I get the headliner replaced. It started falling down in a back corner and it is getting very brittle and foam dust is falling down now. I was thinking of just ripping it all out and leaving the roof bare metal,but I kindof want a headliner . I spent enough one the interior w/ matching door panels so I want it to look nice. I got a few estimates from upholstery shops and they are all wanting about $200 for the job. How hard could it be? I would like to do it myself ,but I don't know. Anyone every done it ? I want to redo it in black, so I would have to recover my visors too. The old headliner was light grey???


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: Headliner replacement on an 86 Jetta w/o sunroof (WERDNA75)*

If you are getting quotes of $200 complete, that sounds reasonable. Getting the old headliner shell out of a Jetta without damaging it can be a challenge . Something to consider.







If you decide to try it yourself, be prepared to spend $20-30 in headliner cloth, another $10 or so on adhesive (3M General Trim Adhesive in aerosol can). Once you wrestle the panel out, you'll spend probably two hours in preparing the roof panel and reinstalling the material before you wrestle the panel back into the car.
As for the sun visors and other trim, the early 90's GTI's had black pieces. You should be able to pick up all you need from a recycling yard.
Good luck with the project. I've done several headliners. It's not my favorite project, but it is fairly simple if you take yoour time.
Bryan


----------



## new2dub (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: Headliner replacement on an 86 Jetta w/o sunroof (Bryan J)*

$200 is cheap!! The easy way to take out the form is to pull the back glass. If you fold the form wrestling it back into the car it will 'delam' at the crease and then all is for naught.


----------

